# Was my Tranny damaged by ...



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

Sears showed up with the replacement DGT 6000 on Saturday. 

Once the delivery guy took it off the truck he started the tractor then reached behind once he realized the tranny was disengaged and , with the tractor still running, he engaged the tranny. Then he drove it about 20 feet and shut it down. He did all this at about 1/2 throttle. 

When I was going through the bleeding instructions I noticed the OM was very clear about not engaging or disengaging the tranny when the tractor was running. I went ahead with the bleeding instructions and then did some work around the yard. It seems like the tranny whines more than the last tractor. Kind of reminds me of a power steering pump that is low on fluid. 

Could this have caused any harm to the tranny?

Why does the OM caution so strongly against keeping this from 
happening?

Good news is the frame on this tractor is straight!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ouch.. im no mechanic so to be honest i have no idea.... 


did the tranny make a grinding noise when he engaged it?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Do you still have the first tractor or did they pick it up already? If it's still there call and explain to them what happened and tell them to come out and listen to the difference between the two. Then see if they are going to fix the second one or give you a third one. If they do bring another tractor, make sure you have them send it in a crate and you assemble it. If they did it to this one taking it off the truck, chances are they did the same putting it on the truck and bringing it to the truck.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't think they did do anything to it. But you never know so it may be best to get another one. What i want to know is why did it have gas in it if it was brand new. I have never heard of them putting gas in it before. I know your JD and Cub and all your dealers will but never heard Sears doing it. Are you sure this is a new one and not one that someone else brought back:question:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
Good point! When I got mine from sears in 2000, it came on a skid in a heavy cardboard box. Delivered with a lift gate and required some assembly.

As I re-read your post, I'm wondering what the OM means by not engaging the tranny with the tractor running. Does it mean initially before you add fluid for the first time? How are you supposed to use the tractor? Start it gear? That doesn't sound right.


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

I asked for the delivery to be on the crate and they say that it is to large to move on and off the truck while in the crate. 

I do believe it was brand new as the hour meter showed no time, the shrink wrap was still on the hood and the tractor was absolutely spotless. 

The engagement lever for the tranny is on the hitch plate - you can start the mower with it 'disengaged' or 'engaged' . If you start it with it 'disengaged' then when you use the motion control lever the tractor does not move. So you are supposed to shut off the tractor, engage the trany, then re-start and then shift into 'drive' or 'reverse' . The lever is there to allow for easier pushing of the tractor when you want to move it around without running. Just 'disengage' the tranny and push away. 

I'll have to check th OM tonight to see what exactly this lever is called. 


They did take back the old tractor so I can't compare the two. 

The other one had gas in it also when delivered. I assumed they did this to check that it ran at the warehouse. Again the hour meter showed not even 1/10 of an hour so it did not run long if it was run at all. 

What I can;t find is any way to check the fluid level on the tranny. Apparently 'sealed' from the factory.

I may call Sears again tomorrow and ask if they will send out a tech to listen to the tranny and see. 

I hate to go for another tractor - that is why I'm trying to see if it could have possibly caused any damage. 

Any other thoughts?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I really don't think it would be that fragile. Maybe it still has some air in it? When does the warranty period start on this one? Is it only covered for the remainder of the first tractor's warranty or does it start from this Saturday? If you're not sure, ask, and get the answer in writing by someone authorized to do so. I know if I give someone a new tool during a 1 year warranty period, the correct thing for me to do is let it run out the original warranty. Unless someone really doesn't deserve a break I always re-start the warranty period from the day of replacement.


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah - good point about it being so fragile that it would be damaged by the short time/one action. 
I might just be paranoid about the noise as it seemed to get up to speed fine and shift from forward to reverse OK. 

Good comment about repeating the bleeding procedure. I think I'll try that tomorrow and see if it makes a difference in the noise. 

As for the warranty the 800# for delivery said I needed to call my local Sears and they would change the warranty period and serial number to match the new delivery date. So I get two years from the date I received the tractor not the first one. I though they should be able to change that info while I was on the phone but ... I did have the telephone rep document what happened and she said it was in her notes about my call. I was calling to request the missing bolts and to tell her about the tranny incident.

When I call my local store tomorrow to switch the tractors info I'll ask for some documentation of the occurrence at the local end as 
well. 

I would think that if it could cause some damage to the tractor that they would put a large 'CAUTION' sticker on the tractor itself where the lever is located.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Bleed it again. Get the new warranty period in writing. Put it to work and see how it turns out. I can understand you being a little paranoid, who wouldn't be? Treat the tractor as if you're going to keep it forever and if after a few weeks or months, you still have doubts about tranny noises, call for a tech to check it out. What's the worst that happens? A new tranny under warranty?


----------



## terrapin24h (Jun 4, 2004)

Our tractor(granted it's a manual not hydro) made a wierd tranny noise when we first got it. After about 2 or 3 hours of use, it went away. Perhaps you just got a noisy part that needs to wer in a bit?


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

I did not have a chance to bleed the tranny again and try the tractor out yesterday. 

I like that approach. I'll give it a go this weekend.

Good point about giving it a few hours before asking too many questions.


----------

